# Do all mosses break apart?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've only had success growing java moss, and those things get all over the tank. Are all mosses like that? Are there mosses that would not break apart?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Not all mosses are like that, I had a small piece of singapore moss turn into a huge piece and all I did was plant each end in the ground to keep it from floating away. Flame moss I've also had grow quite large pieces but they eventually do break apart. 

Are you tying down your moss or just letting it float?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a tonne of fissidens and I've attached it AND let it free float. I found it doesn't really break apart. You do have to trim it though. It starts looking like regular ol' moss once it gets longer


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Are you tying down your moss or just letting it float?


I've tried both really, and the end result is the same. I've even had java moss attaching itself to the glass and growing there, and it still sends broken strands all over the place.

Good to hear not all mosses are like that though.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

solarz said:


> I've only had success growing java moss, and those things get all over the tank. Are all mosses like that? Are there mosses that would not break apart?


Usually pieces float or drift apart if they were previously cut, but you'll always have a little loose moss somewhere, to have a tank without a single piece stuck somewhere is impossible 
I do mini pellia in all my tanks, and when they break apart at most it'd be a pea sized portion and would sink to the bottom and grow into a nice looking golfball if I let it.
Ps. Java moss sucks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

default said:


> Ps. Java moss sucks


Agreed, I've gotten rid of it from my tanks. It's a great beginner plant, but you just can't do any scaping with it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

taiwan, errect, flame, peacock, and maybe xmas shouldnt fall apart, ill take a pic of the moss this afternoon. but of course, you have to initially tie it down, or weigh it down


----------

